# Bear Lake



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has been to bear lake within the last few days and are the fish biting.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Good question I'd like to know also. Went up to Hurricane Lake after the storm and it was flooded. The dock on the southside was 3' under water at the shoreline. I launched and tied to a pine tree that was normally is where you park. Fish were still biting tho.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Bump, would appreciate any recent reports as well.


----------

